# Luminox watches - any comments



## alberto (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been looking for some time to acquire yet another watch. I've been generally happy with my Marathon Navigator tritium, Junghans carbon atomic, Casio G-Shock Tough Solar, and various Seiko and Pulsar models, but want something tritium and tough. Would prefer atomic, but not necessary.

I've been eyeing Luminox models for a while (don't like the goofy "Navy Seal" and similar markings) but ran across an article in a shooting magazine that may have helped make up my mind.

The author of the article essentially said that he had tried all kinds of watches over the years, expensive and cheap ones, but had purchased a Navy Seal Luminox ten years ago. He says it keeps perfect time, still looks great, has survived salt water in the Bahamas, elements of Newfoundland, and the dust and heat of Africa -- and has only replaced the battery twice. He was on some kind of expedition to Africa with a small group of sportsmen and there were five Luminox watches in camp.

Any comments? Is this a good watch or not?


----------



## rugbymatt (Mar 12, 2006)

I have had mine for about 5 or 6 years and it runs great, keeps good time, is very bright, and I have yet to change the battery. It is a very good watch I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 12, 2006)

It's a great watch to have, and have had mine (Model 3202) for about 9 years now. It's the one that's all steel and does not have the "Navy Seal" and Trident logo on the face, which the other ones were what held me back from purchasing until I saw this particular model.

I saw one at the Sharper Image OnlineStore, and that one is really slick looking!


----------



## drizzle (Mar 12, 2006)

I have had a problem with mine off and on where it just stops for a short period of time, like about a half-hour, then starts running perfectly again. I have been told it needs cleaning but the latest place I took it said it just needed a new battery which it now has. So far about a week with no stops...we'll see.

Completely unrelated, but an annoyance that is not the fault of Luminox specifically is that I bought the Dress Field Watch as the picture in the link shows with a white face. This is a terrible choice because in low light the light colored luminous hands actually blend into the white face making it much more difficult to read than if the face were black and the hands white. Come to think of it, it is really at least partly Luminox's fault for making this watch. Oh, also the hands are very nearly the same length and that doesn't help when trying to see what time it is in the dark.


----------



## xdanx (Mar 12, 2006)

I bought the Air Force Stealth about one month ago and I absolutely love it is very bright and looks way cool plus, there are no scratches so far.


----------



## VWTim (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the white face dress watch, and the 1573 is what I have my sights set on. But I figure my watch needs to work, and the rest is jewelery, so I'll get one anyway


----------



## paulr (Mar 13, 2006)

I bought a used navy seal model from another CPF'er, nice watch and a good buy, easy to read in the dark with night vision, but if you're after maximum brightness, the Marathon watches with the sealed glass h3 capsules may be brighter.


----------



## Superhawk (Mar 13, 2006)

I purchased the 8000 series from Sharper Image about a year ago and I love this watch. Very accurate time, professional looking, and good visibility in the dark. Easily puts to shame a breitling I had before this. I paid about $600 for it.


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 13, 2006)

I got 3 luminox.
I owned a Stealth Pilot with with heavy duty rubber for almost 4 years and it had been abused, badly. Still bright and never once did a battery change.
Last year I bought my wife a ladies navy seal luminox and she just loves the glow.
Its a simple but tough watch.
The latest one I got was a diver professional stainless steel Chrono luminox out of impulse. It was love at first sight! however I m having problems adjusting the date after 3 months of use. When set to adjust the date, turning the crown result in the hour hand moving instead.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm planning on getting a 800 series chronograph once I get the spare cash together (maybe I should get around to doing my taxes). In the meantime, I'm using a Traser/H3 P5900 (cheapest one) as a beater watch, which is made in the same factory as Luminox. I LOVE the tritium hands/indicators. There's plenty of "overlap" between being too dark to see the watch without the tritium, and dark enough to see the tritium. There's no "not dark enough to see the tritium, too dark to see the hands". Sorry if that sounds confusing, what I'm trying to say is that you'll always be able to tell the time. I might canablize the watch for the tritum bits when I get a Luminox.

I might instead get an H3 BD Pro. More expensive, but god it looks nice.


----------



## alphamicro (Mar 13, 2006)

*Really like my Ultimate Field Watch (model 807)*

I've had my watch 5 or 6 months now. I initially was looking at a Luminox titanium dive watch (not that I'm a diver, mind you) and came across the field watch models. I got mine from Gemday (http://www.gemday.com/). IIRC, the price was $230 (with no extra shipping charges). My watch has a cream colored face, so I've had no problems telling time in low light (and the tritium works as advertised in the dark). I've added a deployant clasp, so it's easy off & on. Of the 6 or so watches I own (couple of Seiko perpetual calendar models, couple of Skagen titaniums, a Boccia titanium, a Timex Expedition), I wear the Luminox most frequently (3 or 4 times a week). My only picky criticism (and I've seen this same complaint elsewhere) is that the minute hand is just a hair off alignment when the second hand is at 12.


----------



## rikvee (Mar 13, 2006)

After years of breaking Omega, Seiko and Tag Heuer watches,
I am now another happy Luminox wearer.
Mine's the 8202, here's an eBay auction for one.


----------



## drizzle (Mar 13, 2006)

Grrr! Right on cue, I got up this morning and put on my Luminox and checked it as usual and it's around 3 minutes slow. This after not losing so much as a second for the last week.

I guess I just got a lemon.


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 13, 2006)

I am a diver, and mine was at depth with me. All sorts of other places, too, and it got splashed in Sodium hypochlorite and hydrochloric acid as well..


----------



## CLHC (Mar 13, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome Superhawk!

I'm wondering if the watch you bought is the same on their website that going for four-hundred dollars new? If it is, that is a really great looking watch.

—Enjoy!


----------



## wquiles (Mar 13, 2006)

I have the European version/brand of these, which is the Traser/H3. I got the Yellow face diving watch with case/bracelet of PVD, which is very stratch resistant 

link to model Traser 6504 ... 

Will


----------



## alberto (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks folks -- very helpful and encouraging comments. Now, my only problem is selecting a specific model -- too many choices.

It seems some of the newer "seal" versions aren't marked "Navy Seal", which suits me fine. However, I wish they wouldn't mark the stealth and SR-71 versions...makes it look like a cheap child's 'space commander' type watch.


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.luminox.net/home/html/lineup/seals2_spec.html
I got no pic but this is one of the Luminox that I m using. It doesnt have a screw down crown like the Stealth model.

I m saving up for a Hydrocarbon Ball Watch next.


----------



## Superhawk (Mar 15, 2006)

CHC,
I saw that watch in Sharper Image a couple of days ago. The model they have is better than mine. It is like mine except it has the little dials in the face of the watch and a different colored band. I was shocked that it was so cheap. It was a really nice looking watch. I wonder why it is being sold for only 400 bucks. I would think 600 or maybe slightly more would be a more appropriate price. Makes me think something is wrong with that particular model.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 15, 2006)

Superhawk said:


> . . .I was shocked that it was so cheap. . .I wonder why it is being sold for only 400 bucks. . . Makes me think something is wrong with that particular model.


I was thinking something along those lines too. Maybe their "phasing" them out? I don't know, but they sure do look very slick looking. :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

There's a Luminox Ultimate Field Series FS/FT in the B/S/T Non-Lights forum. It sure is nice looking!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1321332#post1321332


----------



## cy (Mar 16, 2006)

if you are considering spending $400 range, get a TSAR. under current US mil contract. really bright with 14 tritium tubes.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 16, 2006)

My Luminox--sorry, I don't know the model--is one of the 5 or 6 most satisfying purchases I've ever made. I've had it 3.3 years and it's still running on its original battery, keeping great time. The stainless steel bracelet-style band is durable. The only problem I've head is a problem that's generic to all nondigital watches: You must set the date at the end of each month that's shorter than 31 days. I seldom remember to do so, so my date is nearly always wrong.

As you may know, the Luminox improves upon its military forebear by including tritium in the second hand.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> . . .the Luminox improves upon its military forebear by including tritium in the second hand.


Indeed it does!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 16, 2006)

I have the solid Ti Luminox model. I bought it because I figured Ti would be hard to scratch....

Boy was i wrong. The Ti band is scuffed, but you cant feel it. its like the "Brushed look" stuff gets scratched. You can see the scratches and scuffs, but not feel them if you rub them. 

I love the watch however. It looks tough and is super light!! 

I am quickly falling in love with Cy's new Marathon with that kahki band....


----------



## BobVA (Mar 16, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> ... The only problem I've head is a problem that's generic to all nondigital watches: You must set the date at the end of each month that's shorter than 31 days. .



The Seiko Perpetual Calendar series figures this out, but no tritium.

If you've got a few grand burning a hole in your pocket, the IWC Da Vinci Perpetual will crank out the correct date for the next hundred years before you have to change it...and it does it all with gears and cams!

But, back to Luminox. Be sure to check out the replacement dials for them sold by Bill Yao. It gives a nice sterile look to the "Navy Seals" models.

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=C70000-1122415052

Cheers,
BobVA


----------



## wylde21 (Mar 17, 2006)

I was lucky enough to get a Navy Seal Luminox at a very reasonable price at the Sharper Image '$100 off $200 sale' recently. This is my second Luminox, the first being a Titanium model. Maybe it's just me, but the model I have has small script "NAVY SEALS" on the dial face.....not worth the bother to replace.
However, I do not like this rubber band. What can you guys recommend for a replacement? Fabric would be best, but I'm open to other suggestions.


----------



## cy (Mar 17, 2006)

get a zulu and/or rhino band from westcoast time. totally rugged and comfortable. 

rhino band fits like a glove on submariner. but is too thick for TSAR. which needs slimmer zulu band. 

note custom military face linked above is exactly like TSAR, except marathon is printed.


----------



## DaveG (Mar 17, 2006)

I have had mine for about 3 years with no trouble with it,not sure what model it is,it has a inner bezel for dual time zones.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 20, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I have the solid Ti Luminox model. I bought it because I figured Ti would be hard to scratch....
> 
> Boy was i wrong. The Ti band is scuffed, but you cant feel it. its like the "Brushed look" stuff gets scratched. You can see the scratches and scuffs, but not feel them if you rub them.
> 
> ...



Update!

Just hit the Ti band with the Dremel, looks brand new!!


----------



## cy (Mar 20, 2006)

how about a pic of that ti watch?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 20, 2006)

cy said:


> how about a pic of that ti watch?



Heres my EDC Gear, Ti McLux, Ti Money Clip from County Comm, Benchmade 54cm 690 (Discontinued), and my Luminox Ti 3602...


----------



## cy (Mar 20, 2006)

VERY nice!

you don't like ti, do ya?


----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice pictures there PSM!

I notice that Twenty in its "singularity"! :huh:

Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 20, 2006)

cy said:


> VERY nice!
> 
> you don't like ti, do ya?



Love it!

Thanks CHC!


----------



## swissbianco (Mar 20, 2006)

personally i use that traser watch since i first dicover them say 12 years ago. since theyr made 20 minutes from my home here on swiss and im an dealer i was able to go to the factory many times and see also how they make the louminous dots etc. 

its nice how theyr watches evoluted over time, early ones has had water tight problems but thats gone. 

for work i carry an standart model and for all others an unmarked navy seal model that was made on the first run for that unit. its always good to now people on any factory:laughing: 

as i anodise titanium i think of do my work on an watch too and not only knives and jevelery etc.

what an friend has done is made an brezel out of meteorite steel. looks nice but its expensive!

dont like the big luminox shield that make the watch looks bad i think. but traser labeled watches are usually not sold on usa...

hope that watch helps you all!

roger
www.swissbianco.com
www.fehlschaerfe.de


----------



## revolvergeek (Mar 20, 2006)

paulr said:


> I bought a used navy seal model from another CPF'er, nice watch and a good buy, easy to read in the dark with night vision, but if you're after maximum brightness, the Marathon watches with the sealed glass h3 capsules may be brighter.



I have had three Luminox and two Marathons, and the 11 year old Luminox was brighter than either of the two much newer Marathons. 

I wore a Luminox Field watch for roughly 12 years before I got stupid and sold it off. The only problem that I had with it was that every now and then the non-screw down crown would get pulled out and stop the watch (this is, of course, why they make screw down crowns). Kept very good time and was easy on batteries.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

Couldn't agree more with what RevolverGeek said regarding the "screw down crowns" like the "hatch" on a submarine!


----------



## tracker870 (Mar 28, 2006)

After much shopping around, and taking my budget into consideration, I purchased a Luminox 3401 F-117 Nighthawk (the script is small & fine, so it doesn't jump out at you). I just received it last week. I can live with the rubber watch band for now, but want to get a Zulu band from County Comm.
From what I can see from my measurements, I believe I need the 22mm version of the strap. Can anyone confirm this?
The tritium is awesome, very bright!
More weight than my G-Shock, of course, but expected.


----------

